# Rozdat si to



## littledogboy

*Rozdat si to*

Dobrý nápad. Co je ale to *to*?


----------



## werrr

Zajímavý dotaz.

Mohl by to být přivandrovalec ze spojení *vyřídit/vyříkat si to. *Napovídají tomu souběžné výskyty těchto sloves ve spojeních jako *vyřídit/vyříkat/rozdat si to mezi sebou* nebo *vyřídit/vyříkat/rozdat si to z očí do očí*.

Tedy pokud se nejedná o ono modernější užití, v němž zájmeno převzalo zástupnou roli tabuizovaného významu.


Jenže co když si dají co proto? A co když to při tom naperou do stromu?


----------



## abeseda

TO je zájmeno. Zastupuje něco konkrétního. TO něco může být:


- (obvykle pozitivní) energie při sexu
 - (obvykle negativní) energie/rány při boji/bitce/půtce - používají většinou muži (zvláštní druh sexu)
  - slova jako nadávky při "slovní" bitce/půtce (přestřelce) (když jeden zdvojice není fyzicky tolik zDATný)


 - cokoliv, když to není míněno specificky, jak je výše uvedeno

  Tedy shrnuto: fráze použivaná obvykle pro soutěž (vzájemné činění těžkým), kde dvojice či více entit vyDÁVÁ energii 

  Slovo ROZ-DAT, respektive předpona ROZ, indikuje to, že vždy se jedná o rozsah/růst (R) energie  omezené (O) ve specifické podobě slov, ran, sportovního úkonu apod., což se může opakovat (Z) Znovu a asi Zas.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Píšu jako cizinec, ale není to "to" prostě neurčený předmět slovesa?  Nemůžeme přece říct "rozdali si na hřbitově". Museli si predsa len () _něco_ rozdat. (They _got *it* together_/_had *it* off_  in a Bratislava cemetery.)
Cf taky "vykašlat se na to" (_forget *it*_/_call *it* a day_, etc).   Nebo něco mi tady uniklo?   (Am I missing something here?)


----------



## werrr

Enquiring Mind said:


> Nebo něco mi tady uniklo?   (Am I missing something here?)


 The difference is that the construction "zapomenout (vykašlat se) na to" is mere verbal rection. You can use it with virtually any object without changing the meaning of the verb:
zapomeň na to
zapomeň na ni
zapomeň na včerejšek
...​

 The phrase "rozdat si to",  on the other hand, has idiomatic meaning fixed for one single object which is the pronoun "to". Or, in other words, a transitive verb with a fixed object acquired qualities of an intransitive verb.

This kind of phrases emerges mostly as result of an ellipsis (now possibly unknown), or as an euphemism for taboo meaning (which naturally comes in mind for the sexual meaning of the phrase of our concern), or as a result of contamination by a related verbal phrase. The last option was my original suggestion.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky za vysvětlení werrr.  Já s tím problém nemám, chápu to prostě jako ustálený obrat, který asi nelze logicky zdůvodnit.  
Jinak vím, že si to taky můžeme "rozdat" v méně "pikantním" slova smyslu. Nedovedu si totiž představit, že by mohlo dojít k nedorozumění tady, ani tady, a rozhodně ne tady (ouha!).


----------

